# Will I get more eggs to share by my second scan! Please help again



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello, had my first follicle scan (day 8 of stims) I had 10 eggs in total which sounds great I know and Im very grateful but Im sharing my eggs and was hoping for more as I dont want to let my recipient down. The nurse said that you dont usually get anymore but that the ones I have would just get bigger. However after reading treatment diaries some people do get a few more eggs between the first and second scan. Im confused can anyone tell me whether they got more eggs between first and second scan? My next scan is on Friday (Day 11 of stims). Please help, Im so confused! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

I have definately heard of egg sharers getting more eggs than expected going by their first scan.

Not all follicles contain an egg, they might do but they might not - some people even get two eggs in one follie! but you can have some hidden follicles too

There really is no way of knowing what you'll get until egg collection day.

I would say 10 is definately a good starting point though!!

On my 2nd egg share I was told i might not get enough eggs to share and to consider my options - I ended up getting 13 eggs - plenty for sharing.

Good Luck


----------

